# Brute EyeBrows?



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok ive seen these for a while now but dont know how to get these or if i even can.Does anybody know if i can still get the eyebrows for brute forces?Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dillon_86 said:


> Ok ive seen these for a while now but dont know how to get these or if i even can.Does anybody know if i can still get the eyebrows for brute forces?Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


 
Well if you find any...and you don't want them...let me know...lol.. They were made by a company called Louder Visions who have gone out of business several years ago. I was going to get a set but waited too long. 

Still looking for a used set. This image still haunts me to this day. I want mine to have this attitude.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Well if you find any...and you don't want them...let me know...lol.. They were made by a company called Louder Visions who have gone out of business several years ago. I was going to get a set but waited too long.
> 
> Still looking for a used set. This image still haunts me to this day. I want mine to have this attitude.


 Yea thats one of the many pics ive seen of these attitude enhancers.
I was wondering if loudervisions wasnt making these anymore,i read that they was real bad to deal with and was no good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah they took for-ever to fill an order but the stuff was good quality.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going to follow this thread. I would like a set as well.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

That brute looks sick!


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

me to i like the look


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...too bad they are all gone. Keep an eye on ebay and KR but I have been looking for years now for even a used set...no luck.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Louder visions has a Facebook page


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea i saw that they had a facebook page and thought about messaging them.I just thought id put this out here to see if anybody knew if you could them somewhere else.You would think as sick as they make the brutes look that somebody would start making them again or some kinda like that.


----------



## brute-a-nator (Mar 15, 2010)

I have them on my brute and they look very nice. I got them of ebay along time ago. I might be able to reproduce some if anybody is interested.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

brute-a-nator said:


> I have them on my brute and they look very nice. I got them of ebay along time ago. I might be able to reproduce some if anybody is interested.


 They do look good,and if your able to reproduce these i would love to get some.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If you could make them properly I can almost guarantee 100 sales in the first couple days.. there is a lot of people looking for those. Id like to have some myself.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute-a-nator said:


> I have them on my brute and they look very nice. I got them of ebay along time ago. I might be able to reproduce some if anybody is interested.


Tell you what...you make them...and we'll buy'em!


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

ya dude im in, with a little fiberglass it wouldn't be too hard to make


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm down I would love a set!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well to whoever that can make these in mass production looks like it would be good business.I wish it was where i could make alot of these in a short amount of time,but i dont have any kind of connections like that.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I would take a set too!!!!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Any plastic molding co. should able to reproduce these - question is,Is there any patents or tradmarks on them ? If there is,a little redesigning of them may be in order before they could be reproduced.I surely would love a set of these.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

killer666 said:


> ya dude im in, with a little fiberglass it wouldn't be too hard to make


Ye man it be fairly easy but time consuming to make out of fiberglass. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Think making them out of thin aluminum plate and powder coating them would be the same effect? It's just a curve added to the high beam

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Not Color or texture matched but could get them Coated to match your plastics... Or even chromed or black


----------



## brute-a-nator (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah the ones i have on my brute are made of fiberglass. I could make some for who ever wants some. Im not trying get in the buisness of making them since i do oilfield work and maybe get 3 to 4 days out of the month off.


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

i want a set to


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

If I could find a set I just thought about it the old lady's uncle runs a shop that builds fiberglass and resin boat parts in most colors... Might see if I can make a set from scratch and make a mold and maybe make them from a plastic type resin he uses that is paintable they would be smooth and not textured though... Will talk with him tomorrow


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody have an old brow? Maybe just one side or something to make a rough mold from? I am going to try to get started on this this week I hope. If I had 2 old style to make a mold from I would be set... Going to try to use a type of resin I can pour into a 2 part mold am looking at a few ways to make my first to build molds off of, thinking of using old body plastics and cutting to fit I will photo shop a look later as time allows... These wouldn't have the depth and thickness the originals have but it may prove easier and me just post a template...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Im in for a set


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nate_1503 said:


> Anybody have an old brow? Maybe just one side or something to make a rough mold from? I am going to try to get started on this this week I hope. If I had 2 old style to make a mold from I would be set... Going to try to use a type of resin I can pour into a 2 part mold am looking at a few ways to make my first to build molds off of, thinking of using old body plastics and cutting to fit I will photo shop a look later as time allows... These wouldn't have the depth and thickness the originals have but it may prove easier and me just post a template...


 Im glad somebody is on this if you do get these started i want to get a set.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys had me worried. I thought you were talking about those eyelashes some people put on jeeps out here.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Big D said:


> You guys had me worried. I thought you were talking about those eyelashes some people put on jeeps out here.


 Lol yeah my wife thought thats what i was talking about when i told her.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha I hope to get started on trying a few templates tonight maybe and thurs night


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright this is a little photo shop play using a photo found on google... my bike is in 362 pieces so not an option lol its stripped down waiting for my new 09 plastics to come in and my new front diff. anyway i was thinking about taking flat plastic and doing this with it, making some templates and posting them for all to use cutting them on their own but its gonna be a few weeks of playing to get them completely right and to work out fitment issues, thinking of using starboard to make them in 1/4" thick and keep it straight across instead of curving up around the low beam, what you guys think?


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

it would be straight across from bolt to bolt, out of town this weekend w/ the wife so be later before I get on it more, be straight or you could take a router and trim the low beam angle out


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

whats a set worth if enough ill look into making some


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutepower95 said:


> whats a set worth if enough ill look into making some


I think LouderVisions was getting around 80 bucks for a set but today, it's what someone would pay...and if they were professionally reproduced, I would say the price could be...well..well worth the investment if you could sell several hundred...for sure.,,and I think you could. If they were exactly the same in quality and design, I might even pay 200 for a set....but don't tell anyone...lol


----------



## huntertibbs (Jul 22, 2012)

I would be interested in a set 

I'd rather be hunting than using tapatalk


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm defiantly in for a set


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I think LouderVisions was getting around 80 bucks for a set but today, it's what someone would pay...and if they were professionally reproduced, I would say the price could be...well..well worth the investment if you could sell several hundred...for sure.,,and I think you could. If they were exactly the same in quality and design, I might even pay 200 for a set....but don't tell anyone...lol


I agree with nmk, I'd they are good quality and look good, I'm willing to pay. With that being said, is there a difference between the 05-07 and the 08-11's?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> I agree with nmk, I'd they are good quality and look good, I'm willing to pay. With that being said, is there a difference between the 05-07 and the 08-11's?


I believe although the center grills are different, the headlights and their plastics are the same.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have to measure but from fitting both fronts on my brute they are they same minus the grill section


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> I think LouderVisions was getting around 80 bucks for a set but today, it's what someone would pay...and if they were professionally reproduced, I would say the price could be...well..well worth the investment if you could sell several hundred...for sure.,,and I think you could. If they were exactly the same in quality and design, I might even pay 200 for a set....but don't tell anyone...lol


I would be willing to pay $80 but $200 I'm out. That seems a bit high for a different look. I understand there is time and materials involved but that's a steep price.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> I would be willing to pay $80 but $200 I'm out. That seems a bit high for a different look. I understand there is time and materials involved but that's a steep price.


 
LOL..just trying to get someone to build these again. 200 is a bit high for two small pieces of plastic.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> LOL..just trying to get someone to build these again. 200 is a bit high for two small pieces of plastic.


FO SHO!!


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

man i hate hobbies once you think your done..... o wait that will never happen always something you wont. wish money grew on trees.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bworm989 said:


> man i hate hobbies once you think your done..... o wait that will never happen always something you wont. wish money grew on trees.


Yeah.. and its even worse when you own a Brute. 

_"You know you are a Brute owner when you'er Jones'n for something that hasn't been made in years!" :aargh4:_


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

got one done! working on the other.


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

looks nice great job


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hell yeah man looks like its going pretty good!:biggthumpup:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Got bored tonight and went and made these. Need to figure out the mounting yet, but a good start!


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

redrumredrum89 said:


> got one done! working on the other.


Those look really good.


----------



## Dirty30s (Nov 14, 2012)

That's nuts 200$ is to much I like the look of headlight covers more then them .....each to there own


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks. they are carbon fiber to match the bike. I will post both with better pic soon:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool. Take some more pics at different angles.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

did anyone notice that This covers the headlight and wraps around the side of the fender to create a litte flare. You can see the seam under the rack on the right hand side of the pic. 



nmkawierider said:


> Well if you find any...and you don't want them...let me know...lol.. They were made by a company called Louder Visions who have gone out of business several years ago. I was going to get a set but waited too long.
> 
> Still looking for a used set. This image still haunts me to this day. I want mine to have this attitude.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That's the entire flare, not just the brow. They offered them as a kit or just the brow


----------



## CHEVYDAD84 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck my brotherinlaw been looking for years


----------



## Hillz (Aug 20, 2010)

Those are just down right cool!


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish I can get a hold of some to make a mold .Throw some color carbon fiber on it .That would look goooood.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Any idea why some one would delete my pictures?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> Any idea why some one would delete my pictures?


I have no idea there not there anymore.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mudforce said:


> Any idea why some one would delete my pictures?



post them again.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> Any idea why some one would delete my pictures?


None.No reason to so put it bak up.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Lets try again then!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Me Too!!! I would take a set. I'd paint'em to match though like the water picture posted earlier.....


----------



## huntertibbs (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good man, I'll take a set if the price is right

I'd rather be hunting than using tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmm those do look cool may see what I can come up with soon as I get a free minute!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

whoolieshop said:


> Hmm those do look cool may see what I can come up with soon as I get a free minute!


 
Ok guys, NO calls to the man at the Whoolieshop :bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha right! he'll get the ball rolling on some eyebrows!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

What happened with these? Anyone ever make any to sell?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

bump as well, anyone making these yet??


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I totally forgot about these things.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I've decided im going to make some of these but i can't decide of i should make them out of aluminum or steed/bedlined

lemme know what you guys prefer.. also if it matters im putting red led strips under each if that changes your answer.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Taking this back again... Did anything ever come of this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope...sorry. I wish someone would build these things. I'd buy 2 pairs just for GP.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I suppose I should finish off my post since I said I was making a set.. They turned out really nice made them out of 1/16th Stainless polished em up did the whole routine. But I will say, these things were no walk in the park to make. Even with a template cutting, polishing, drilling, bending and fitting to make these things would not be worth it for anyone to sell them I don't think, and if it was the price would be hefty. To make it cost effective someone needs to get a mold and make the out of plastic.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

They look really good

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah a Brute just needs...Brows..


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Waddaman if you want to give me some dimensions I will look into getting a die made to get them stamped out


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Iwant a bumper wrap like that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I would but I don't have them anymore, sold them quite a while ago. chz its a HL bumper.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't want to jinx it so I won't say much at this time but I will say I found the guy that Loudervisions was outsourcing many of their products to. He's still in business making custom motorcycle stuff. I have sent him an e mail and posted on his facebook page our interest in these Brute items. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> I don't want to jinx it so I won't say much at this time but I will say I found the guy that Loudervisions was outsourcing many of their products to. He's still in business making custom motorcycle stuff. I have sent him an e mail and posted on his facebook page our interest in these Brute items. Keep your fingers crossed.


Man that would be awesome if he would produce the stuff again. Im dying for a set of the fender flares. Got my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys I'm actaully in the progress of making a mold for the eyebrows. I should have a part made in a couple of days. I will post pictures as soon as there made. If interested please let me know. Thanks Ps: These will be made of fiberglass and will use the existing headlight mount holes to be installed.No need for double sided tape or velcro.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, Time to put more pressure on this guy. This is his facebook page. Start leaving comments.

https://www.facebook.com/RPBelcher?filter=1

And this is his ebay store. Do what you can to contact him.

AboutMe:Generate Template HTML

Let's get this done guys.. We want the brows,overfenders and cup holders back!


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wrote him on fb hope he gets back to me. Im sure if all of us on here messaged him he would either make them or change his name so we leave him alone haha.


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Any pics of the fender flares?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JeremysForeman500 said:


> Any pics of the fender flares?


He has an old photo on his FB page.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I just heard back from rpbelcher the guy who made the molds for louder visions. He said its unlikely that they will be produced again as all the molds have been done away with and he would have to start from scratch.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

team_mudnut said:


> Well I just heard back from rpbelcher the guy who made the molds for louder visions. He said its unlikely that they will be produced again as all the molds have been done away with and he would have to start from scratch.


Tell him we will make it worth his while because there are HUNDREDS if not a THOUSAND of us needing these ready to pay top price. We may even be willing to commit with prepayment. I would for sure!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Aquatic1998 is a friend of mine and he is making a mold as we speak. Is a bit different from the louder vision ones. I will be running a set as soon as they r done!!


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Waddaman what bumper is on the front of your brute


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> Tell him we will make it worth his while because there are HUNDREDS if not a THOUSAND of us needing these ready to pay top price. We may even be willing to commit with prepayment. I would for sure!


Everybody on here just needa to message him so he will see the bussiness he could get. I myself want a set of the flamed flares so bad I cant stand it. They would look killer on my green brute. I would probably pay double for them then what there worth.


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a highlifter Its on their site just ordered one

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure it would be much easier to make new molds,if you had the original parts. Being there are no molds - it may be hell to actually do from scratch all over again.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chzball1 said:


> Looks like a highlifter Its on their site just ordered one
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I don't find anything on HL's site like this stuff. Please PM me the link. Thanks


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I was trying to respond to the bumper ? From forman 500

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I'm sure it would be much easier to make new molds,if you had the original parts. Being there are no molds - it may be hell to actually do from scratch all over again.


Well he did them once. If he can make enough money...and I think if we don't have to go through LouderVisions and order directly from him, he will, so IMO he should. He just needs..."inspiration" and nothing like the smell of green-backs to inspire..

Maybe we can talk about doing a MIMB bulk order for Brows.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> Well he did them once. If he can make enough money...and I think if we don't have to go through LouderVisions and order directly from him, he will, so IMO he should. He just needs..."inspiration" and nothing like the smell of green-backs to inspire..
> 
> Maybe we can talk about doing a MIMB bulk order for Brows.


Did louder vision make just brows by themselves? From what I have seen there brows are built into the fender flares all one piece.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

team_mudnut said:


> Did louder vision make just brows by themselves? From what I have seen there brows are built into the fender flares all one piece.


Yep. Here's pics:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if they are plastic or fiberglass ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I wonder if they are plastic or fiberglass ?


I thought I read somewhere most of his stuff was carbon fiber.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

How much was he selling them for?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> How much was he selling them for?


He was making them for LouderVisions. No idea what they were paying him but LouderVision was charging around 85 bucks for the Brows as I recall.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

NMKawierider said:


> He was making them for LouderVisions. No idea what they were paying him but LouderVision was charging around 85 bucks for the Brows as I recall.



Ok cool!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Any new news on that new mold ?


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm still working on some ,hope to have a part made here soon for every one to see. The ones I am making are alittle different than the ones you've seen in the past (in my opinion they look better).


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have seen them and they are gonna be sweet! Gonna be options as well!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hope you get them going soon would like to change the apperance of my old dog a little


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah how about a sneak-preview..


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm interested as well!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't wait!!


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still working on them, sorry for the delay I've been slammed at work. Not to much longer!!!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in for a set!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

To the top.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

sneak preview?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it's a long shot but any progress yet? 

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

I made some out of plastic the other day. They are not perfect but I like the way they look. Could make some more if anyone is interested.


----------

